# A Case I'm Working On...



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

A current case I'm working on has "jumped the pond" so to speak- A very rare and important artifact recently was pawned in a store in my town, which I am 99.9 percent sure is stolen. I requested assistance ftom the North Wales PD, which is where "Kinmel bay" is located, and all off a sudden it is being splashed world wide- My phone has melted off my desk. The only major problem is, they think I work for the New Orleans Police Department! It has since been rectified, and the information is coming back now- but for a while, I'm sure the NOPD was wondering what this was all about. Pretty cool!

http://news.bbc.co.u...000/9209888.stm


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> A current case I'm working on has "jumped the pond" so to speak- A very rare and important artifact recently was pawned in a store in my town, which I am 99.9 percent sure is stolen. I requested assistance ftom the North Wales PD, which is where "Kinmel bay" is located, and all off a sudden it is being splashed world wide- My phone has melted off my desk. The only major problem is, they think I work for the New Orleans Police Department! It has since been rectified, and the information is coming back now- but for a while, I'm sure the NOPD was wondering what this was all about. Pretty cool!
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.u...000/9209888.stm


This is sure very interesting....Please let us know if..when you find the rightful owner or their family.

Happy Camping....Lynn


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Very cool. Got to love getting to find out about a little bit of history and how something like this made its way over to the US.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Maybe if you had ID'd yourself as SGT Hollywood from Capeshire in NEW England, they would have put it all together. Just sayin'.....

Oh well, at least you _are_ on OUR side of the pond, SGT Hollywood. We feel sooo much safer!









(The story really is cool. Keep us posted !!)


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Pretty cool story Kevin.

Sounds like somebody across the pond was doing some ASSUMING and we all know what happens when we ASS U ME









Good work Sgt.

Jim


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Any update on this case from the "New" Orleans PD? How did you make out so far? PS I have yet to receive my destiny!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Hahaha I havn't gotten any updates... however, if NOPD gets a call, they wont have a clue as to whats going on. N. Wales hasn't reached out to me yet either. I was told D was at Cedar, and hasn't even been arraigned yet on our charges. My best guess he's beening habed in on the 14th?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

This was the original "request", on the BBC...

http://news.bbc.co.u...000/9209888.stm

And here's the update on the case....

http://www.capecodon.../NEWS/106030320


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Well done Sgt! It's situations like this that make it all worthwhile.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Sean and Jordan don't exactly appear to be pillars of the community....


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Job security.....


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Pretty sure they'll be back in your sights sooner than you'd like.....


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!! Glad there was a happy ending. Good work!!
Darlene


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Great story and great ending! Thanks for sharing!


----------

